# Spurs bbs



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone knows any active Spurs bbs in the net? Thank you.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I think there's a Spurs forum called Spurs Central or Spurs Domain or something.

Search for 'Spurs NBA Board' and one of those should come up.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Anyone knows any active Spurs bbs in the net? Thank you.



Not this one, that's for damn sure.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

you sure got taht right. i think we have the record for the longest time without a post(its like 2years 5months 2weeks and 5days or somin like that) 
:joke:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Spurs bbs*



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not this one, that's for damn sure.


hehe soo true! umm go to spurscentral.com i post there a lot... good people and for sure will welcome u! pm me if u want to know about more stuff about it...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Spurs bbs*



> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> 
> 
> hehe soo true! umm go to spurscentral.com i post there a lot... good people and for sure will welcome u! pm me if u want to know about more stuff about it...



Have you tried to "recruit" any of them over here? I would love to get some more Spurs fans on this board, just to discuss how the team is playing. 


The only topics that people even regard the Spurs in are:"Garnett vs Duncan" and "Bruce Bowen is a dirty player"


Obviously, both are threads that only lead to arguments. Anywho, I might check out that other board just to see what actual Spurs fans are saying about the team.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I think we could make this board more active. Tell every Spurs fan you know about BBB.net. The Spurs are NBA Champs, there is a lot of things to talk about here. With the help of our posters we will have a good result. :yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Yeah, try and recruit more Spurs' supporters to come and post here in BBB.Net. 

Get more threads goin' for example as well, so to get more posts in here.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

umm i'll try...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> umm i'll try...


Thanks Mia! That is the spirit I am talking about.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

There are actually quite a few Spur fans on the Clutch BBS, and remember to recruit through PM. (I was banned from Clutch)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> umm i'll try...



I would do it myself, but I'd feel kind of silly just randomly coming out of nowhere and saying "Go here!"


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)

There's Spurs Central, of course, and fullsportpress.com has a pretty good one, too.


----------

